# Giving details of the financial aspects of the relationship



## foquinha (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi all, I'm in need of some help/advice with my de facto partner visa ( subclass 309).

I don't think I really have enough (if any) financial evidence for our application. To give a brief summary, my partner and I, met online and developed an online relationship, about 8 months in I moved over to Australia on a working holiday visa, and we spent a year together. During that time, my partner supported me financially, paying for expenses, bills etc, and at the time we didn't think to open a joint bank account. 
I do have evidence of payments from my partner into my own bank account and paypal account, but nothing for household bills or anything that might further strengthen our case.
I am currently back in the UK, so we cannot open a joint account atm, though I am thinking of returning on a visitors visa in a few months and maybe opening one then. but I would like to have this visa sent off before that time.

So, is there anything I can do, or say to help our case? are there other pieces of evidence we have overlooked that can be used? and help would be much appreciated.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Financial aspects can be tricky. Anything could really help with the case, in my opinion. My case is currently under review but my partner and I didn't have a joint account until about 2 years into our defacto relationship and the reason is because we are both working and we take turns to pay things (e.g. I pay for air tickets and he pays for accommodation). Also, the evidence of your partner supporting you financially could be a very good evidence. Provide them with the transfer details. 

I can't quite think of what else I have submitted but will update when I think of anything else throughout the day. Every case is different so you need to give support why you haven't done this (e.g. opening a joint a account before). 

Good luck!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

foquinha said:


> Hi all, I'm in need of some help/advice with my de facto partner visa ( subclass 309).
> 
> I don't think I really have enough (if any) financial evidence for our application. To give a brief summary, my partner and I, met online and developed an online relationship, about 8 months in I moved over to Australia on a working holiday visa, and we spent a year together. During that time, my partner supported me financially, paying for expenses, bills etc, and at the time we didn't think to open a joint bank account.
> I do have evidence of payments from my partner into my own bank account and paypal account, but nothing for household bills or anything that might further strengthen our case.
> ...


You lived together for a full year, yes? (365 days or more)? They can be very stringent about even being a day short, so that's why I'm asking. Also, they'll be looking at the 12 months right before you apply - so there will need to be a good reason you went back to the UK, and you'll have to show how you're still supporting each other financially, emotionally, etc.

It's not a problem that your partner was supporting you. It's very common for one partner to be the primary breadwinner, so to speak. Comb through your bank statements and his and highlight every time he or you made a purchase that was for the household, every time he transferred money to you, bought groceries for both of you, etc. This is all evidence. You can explain in your application how you share finances. You don't need a joint bank account. Also make sure you both have correspondence to the same address each month. If you can get all that together, it shouldn't be an issue, as long as 1) you lived together for a year and 2) you can still show you're supporting each other and keeping in contact while you're apart now.


----------



## foquinha (Sep 2, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> You lived together for a full year, yes? (365 days or more)? They can be very stringent about even being a day short, so that's why I'm asking. Also, they'll be looking at the 12 months right before you apply - so there will need to be a good reason you went back to the UK, and you'll have to show how you're still supporting each other financially, emotionally, etc.
> 
> It's not a problem that your partner was supporting you. It's very common for one partner to be the primary breadwinner, so to speak. Comb through your bank statements and his and highlight every time he or you made a purchase that was for the household, every time he transferred money to you, bought groceries for both of you, etc. This is all evidence. You can explain in your application how you share finances. You don't need a joint bank account. Also make sure you both have correspondence to the same address each month. If you can get all that together, it shouldn't be an issue, as long as 1) you lived together for a year and 2) you can still show you're supporting each other and keeping in contact while you're apart now.


thanks for the replies. In regards to living together for a year, it's actually one week short, because the date I left was the latest I could take a flight back before the visa expired, all the other flights were after the visa expiration. at the time I assumed it wouldn't have been a big problem, as long as I explained that I had to return temporarily at the end of the visa, and aplly for a new one.
At the moment we're discussing whether I can come back for a further 6 months after we've lodged the 309 visa, on a Visitor/Tourist stream visa. would this be possible? and if so, would they see that as adding to the 'almost' year we spent together, if we mentioned it or updated our application when I arrived?

If he has a payment from his bank account into supermarkets, restaurants etc, that can be used as evidence?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No - the 12 months living together has to be BEFORE you apply, unfortunately. Which state does your partner live in? If he lives in NSW you may be able to register your relationship, even with you in the UK. If he doesn't, you probably won't be able to apply as a de facto couple without living together a little longer first and collecting more evidence.


----------

